# Swarovski 15x56 SLC Binoculars



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

These are in excellent condition, I can not find a scratch on them anywhere. I will include a Swarovski tripod adapter and a Swarovski quick shot camera adapter. $1500.


----------

